# Wacom CTF-420



## Renate55 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello,
iI am new to PC-BSD

```
FreeBSD pcbsd-469 10.1-RELEASE-p20
```
.
My Wacom stift from Aldi

```
ugen2.8: <CTF-420 V2.0-0 WACOM> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (40mA)
```
 is recognized but it does not work.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet - I did what is written here without success.
I booted without mouse and Synaptics touchpad but my Wacom does nothing.
I tried with pkg install and with ports to install and deinstall xf86-input-wacom and all the same. A little red lamp and that was it.

Do you know what I can do.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2015)

Renate55 said:


> Hello,
> iI am new to PC-BSD
> 
> ```
> ...


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives





> My Wacom stift from Aldi
> 
> ```
> ugen2.8: <CTF-420 V2.0-0 WACOM> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (40mA)
> ...


No, it's not recognized, ugen(4) is just a generic USB device. But this may be all that's required, I haven't tried to use a Wacom tablet in ages. The last time I tried it the Wacom driver didn't even support the Xorg-server version that was current at that time. So it may not work at all.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't have a Wacom tablet, but here are two things you can check:

Does webcamd attach to your device (do you have a webcamd process running)?
Did you enable HAL support in x11-servers/xorg-server (it is off by default)? Check with `pkg info x11-servers/xorg-server | grep HAL`.


----------

